# NCE PowerCab



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Just got this and I would like to know if there is a way to read back settings with it in programming mode. I don't see anything in the instructions about this. Also, I noticed that the recall button doesn't always recall the last loco and instead recalls the last command. Seems like a pretty useless function the way it's set up.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have never used the Power Cab to program. Only to run them after programming with the Digitrax Super Chief.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

If you are talking about programming on the main I have yet seen a call back of what is what.. I use a note book anyways and I go to trk first so I can see what it was first write those numbers down then work off the main..

Now on the recall mine works just fine so not sure why yours isn't


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Grabbem88 said:


> If you are talking about programming on the main I have yet seen a call back of what is what.. I use a note book anyways and I go to trk first so I can see what it was first write those numbers down then work off the main..
> 
> Now on the recall mine works just fine so not sure why yours isn't


I'm talking about reading back the CVs on a programming track. I can do that with my MERG system and JMRI. I was just wondering if I was missing something with this unit. I don't see why it couldn't be capable of doing this.

As for recall, I guess I'll have to contact the company if yours works fine and mine don't.

Thanks.

OK, I just read the instructions. I didn't know there were actual steps to add locos to the recall list.:lol_hitting: I thought ti would just remember the locos that I was running.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes on track mode you should see what your cv read back is like cv 115 for horn select for soundtraxx it should tell you 0-15 and for some reason I went past 15 and was getting other horns lol!!!

The only thing I don't like is if engine is moving I can't program the hyperdrive unless its in neutral but other than that I like it a lot


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

*Power Cab CV readback*

According to the Power Cab Reference Manual CV's can be read only on the program track.
The Power Cab only supplies enough power to program decoders but not run a loco on the program track. Ifyou cant read CV's on the program track , might want to give NCE a call.


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

*Power Cab CV readback*

According to the Power Cab reference manual you can read Cv values only on the program track. If you have a dedicated program track and can't read Cv values, better give NCE a call. Might be a bad cab.


----------

